# Are the stock tires good enough for winter driving in Toronto - Oakville?



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi All,

Having a debate with the wife if Winter tires are need for our 2005 Xtrail SE...we mostly comute brampton-toronto-oakville?

Also if you think they are needed what do you recommend as a Best Buy in regards to cost/performance?

thanks everyone!
Sanj


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

We got our X-Xrail last in September of '05. We got dedicated snows that December before any real snow had fallen.
So I can't really say how good or bad the OEM's would be in the snow first-hand.
I've never had snow tires before in my life but this time it was different.
Back then my wife was pregnant (our daughter is now 7 months old). It's amazing how things like that put you in a "Safety 1st" frame of mind.
Even from a cost standpoint it's tough to argue against getting dedicated snows.
When you have them you effectively extend the life of your OEM tires and nice wheels so the only thing you're really out is the cost of the steel wheels. 
And if you buy from Green and Ross (I didn't) getting them switched over every Fall and Spring is free for life as it's considered a "rotation".
One other thing: If you get into a fender bender because of your all seasons what you pay out on your deductible would probably have paid for snows anyway.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

what tires and size did you go with? Who did you end up buying them from?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

IF they are the Bridgestone Dualers, they are not the greatest in snow.

I got some Uniroyal Tiger Paw snow tires. Like night and day compared to the stock tires in snow.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you dont mind the road noise, Nokian is one of your best bets. Search around in auto forums and you will read a lot of praise for this brand. They are made by Finland-ers and they pratically live in snow 9months of the year.

The famous brands like michelin or bridgestone are so overrated that you're most likely paying for advetising..


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - Winter Tire Reviews

heres a rough thread regarding snow tire reviews...hope it helps


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

sanj101ca said:


> what tires and size did you go with? Who did you end up buying them from?


Cooper Artic Claws. Same size as OEM. They're definitely a lower priced, less known tire. Took them on the advice of the tire guy.
At the time I wasn't convinced something like a Nokian was really necessary for the GTA. North Bay, maybe. The Nokian's do have a great reputation but that never comes cheap, does it?
The Coopers were fine for us last year.
We got them at 2nd Time Around in Scarborough (who deal in new and used tires).


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Cooper Artic Claws. Same size as OEM. They're definitely a lower priced, less known tire. Took them on the advice of the tire guy.
> At the time I wasn't convinced something like a Nokian was really necessary for the GTA. North Bay, maybe. The Nokian's do have a great reputation but that never comes cheap, does it?
> The Coopers were fine for us last year.
> We got them at 2nd Time Around in Scarborough (who deal in new and used tires).



Well for my Corolla, it was definitely cheaper than Micheline and Goodyear for sure. Last year my garage recommeneded them to me, i did qutie a bit of reserach before i made a decison, mainly cux of the low price, it made me suspcious. i thot they were trying to pull on a scam on me or sthg...so turned out great, cept for roadnoise..

So since you can get a buffet with a mcds price tag, why not go for it ? There isnt such thing as its too good for a snow tire....lolz


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Ice512 said:


> Well for my Corolla, it was definitely cheaper than Micheline and Goodyear for sure. Last year my garage recommeneded them to me, i did qutie a bit of reserach before i made a decison, mainly cux of the low price, it made me suspcious. i thot they were trying to pull on a scam on me or sthg...so turned out great, cept for roadnoise..
> 
> So since you can get a buffet with a mcds price tag, why not go for it ? There isnt such thing as its too good for a snow tire....lolz



How much where the tires? Where did you purchase them from and what is the size?


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

sanj101ca said:


> How much where the tires? Where did you purchase them from and what is the size?



Exact prices i dont know, cux my dad took care of everything..
as for the size, it was standard 15" corolla tires, no more no less...we had our own Steelies..

We purchased it from a garage in Thornhill, in the same plaza of Greenbay tires. But now our mechanic has moved down to Don mills with a new garage.

my recommendation is...go for Nokian, EVEN if it does cost a lil more than michelin..(but most probably wont)at least you know ure not payin for advertising and overated reviews. Ive said it and i'll say it again..theres no such thing as too good of a snow tire..


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

What size is safe to use with the X-trail? I thought we have to use 16" tires?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Getting winter tires ?? Yes.

OEM's are horrible in the best conditions.

Brands ?? personnel choice.

I do recommend getting rims and having the winter tires mounted on them for two reasons :

#1 - you'll save the alloys from the salt

#2 - the cost of installing tires ( $60 - $70 ) each time . If you keep the vehicle for 4 years they paid for themselves.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

#3 - avoiding having to stretch the tires every time they are mounted and dismantled from the rim (not good for the tires)


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm getting quoted $860 for Toyo winter tires and 16 "nissan oem steel wheels from a small tires shop.

I called the nissan stealer this morning...he's selling dunlop graspic and 16" oem steel wheels for $999

Let me know what you think...if you know of anyother deals please let me know..also when do most of you install your winter tires by?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I used BF Goodwrench Winter Slaloms for the past two winters (tires and rims from my maxima) and had great luck with them. I am a michelin person by heart but these tires worked great at getting me to the ski hill every weekend not matter what the conditions.

I need new winter tires this year and have priced out the following (four tires, installation, taxes and levys included):
1. BF Goodwrench Winter Slaloms $621
2. Michelin Xice $789
3. Winter King (noname made by michelin) $502

I am likely going to go back to the BF Goodwrench, due to my good experience with them and the mileage I drive. I drive a good 5000 km a month and the Michelin Xice are too soft to give me any longevity. They are great tires though, I have used blizzak and other tires for ice before. They work well, but will not give as many miles as other winter tires. I am going to compromise performance for longevity with the BF Goodwrench Winter Slaloms. I got a total of three winters on my last set.

Greg


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

What store is giving you the below pricing for the winter kings?

The store I went to Saturday is quoting me $860 for 4 tires, 4 oem nissan steel wheels inlcuding install/taxes. I'm just wondering how much the nissan oem steel wheels are? Your quote looks real good.

Are the winter kings comparable to the Michelin X-ice?

Sanj



Oreo said:


> I used BF Goodwrench Winter Slaloms for the past two winters (tires and rims from my maxima) and had great luck with them. I am a michelin person by heart but these tires worked great at getting me to the ski hill every weekend not matter what the conditions.
> 
> I need new winter tires this year and have priced out the following (four tires, installation, taxes and levys included):
> 1. BF Goodwrench Winter Slaloms $621
> ...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

sanj101ca said:


> What store is giving you the below pricing for the winter kings?
> 
> The store I went to Saturday is quoting me $860 for 4 tires, 4 oem nissan steel wheels inlcuding install/taxes. I'm just wondering how much the nissan oem steel wheels are? Your quote looks real good.
> 
> ...


The store is Hunter's Discount Tire in Fredericton,NB. My quotes do not include steel wheels. I had purchased those from Nissan in Fredericton in 2004 for my maxima (they are actually the altima steel rims), which I believe were $65 a wheel.

The winter king would not be comparable to the X-ice. The winter kings are just winter tires made by Michelin. The X-ice are similar to Bridgestone Blizzak which stick to the ice. This is accomplished by using a soft porous rubber compound. The porous rubber sucks up any water, allowing a direct contact to the ice. It is the water we slide on when we come in contact with ice. This water is produced from the pressure from our feet, ice skate, tires, etc. The rubber tends to be a little softer in these types of tires than normal winter tires. I had the blizzaks before and they were great, so I would imagine the X-ice are great as well. My mileage is too high to use these tires...I would end up replacing winter tires a lot sooner. 

Greg


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

Costco michelin X Ice....they are incredible in snow and Ice.....
The best tires I've had hands down. Albeit the most expensive as well.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Cooper Artic Claws. Same size as OEM. They're definitely a lower priced, less known tire. Took them on the advice of the tire guy.
> At the time I wasn't convinced something like a Nokian was really necessary for the GTA. North Bay, maybe. The Nokian's do have a great reputation but that never comes cheap, does it?
> The Coopers were fine for us last year.
> We got them at 2nd Time Around in Scarborough (who deal in new and used tires).


Just found my notes from last year (I researched it all fairly extensively).
I paid $598 "all in". 
$100 per tire (215-65/16) and $30 per wheel plus taxes.
The wheels were used. They would have been $60-70 new.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Hi All,

Just checking my invoice from last year. I bought Toyo Observe G02+ tires and steel rims for $736 tax in. I did the research and went with 15" steelies and tires. (Yes you can go with 15" rims!) Front brake caliper cleaance is acceptable. I believe that some of the base X-Trails in Australia and elsewhere come with factory 15" wheels.

Sizing is as follows:
Tires: 205/75R15
Rims: 15x6.5 Steel 5x114.3


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

what were the exact size for your tires..any info about the steel rims as well.

I also have a 2005 altima 2.5 will these fit this car as well?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

The inadequacy of the OEM Bridgestone Duellers has been greatly exaggerated. They're not bad, winter or summer. I was planning to get snow tires for my X, but after a couple of snow and ice storms in '05, I decided I didn't really need them (I'm in Ottawa.).
On the other hand, my little FWD Suzuki wagon is hopeless without snow-and-ice footwear. It's wearing Nordic Icetracks from Crappy Tire, and they are very good tires for the price. If you think you want winter tires for your X, you could do a lot worse and pay at lot more.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Our X-Trail came iwth OEM Dunlops, I think.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Rockford said:


> Our X-Trail came iwth OEM Dunlops, I think.


Actually, the Xtrail came with OEM Dunlops and OEM Bridgestone. I saw both on the Xtrail. I believe mine were the Bridgestone, would have preferred the Dunlops with all the highway driving I do.

Greg


----------

